# Karte für den Deister



## tschuette (15. September 2003)

Hallo!
Ich suche eine gute Karte für den Deister. Habt Ihr vielleicht einen Tipp?
Gruss Torsten


----------



## mischuwi (15. September 2003)

Radwanderkarte Niedersachsen 1:75000
Hannover Süd (Blatt 23)

Neben Deister sind da auch noch Süntel, Ith und Hildesheimer Wald drauf. Also für die Planung von etwas weitreichenderen Touren geeignet.

Aber was willste denn damit? 
1. Der Deister is jetzt nich sooooo riesig und unübersichtlich 
2. Da stehen doch überall die fest installierten Karten vom "Erholungsgebiet Deister".
3. Spaß-Trails, wie 'Ladies only', 'Grab', 'Frankweg', 'Bombenkrater', ... sind in keiner Karte verzeichnet. (Aus gutem Grund  )

Also lieber einem der zahlreichen Touren-Aufrufe folgen und die wirklich interessanten Trails kennen lernen.   

In diesem Sinne:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hattrick (15. September 2003)

Topographische Karte 1 : 25 000
(mit Wanderwegen)

Deister/Saupark/Gehrdener Berg und Benther Berg
vom Niedersächsischen Landesverwaltungsamt

ISBN 3-89435-624-3 (ist aber ne alte Version)

gibt es in jeder besseren Buchhandlung (z.B. Schmorl & v. Seefeld, Decius) 

Die leckeren Sachen sind auch da nicht (DANKE) eingezeichnet.

Wie schon Mischuwi erwähnte: Auf jeder etwas größeren Lichtung/Waldwegkreuzung befinden sich Übersichtskarten.


----------



## bernstein (21. September 2003)

Bin ebenfalls auf der Suche nach einer Karte, denn so übersichtlich ist der Deister nicht, und wenn mann oben auf dem kamm mal einen fragt der so azssieht  (teures Fully) als würde er sich auskennen, wird man müde angelächelt nur der grauen Haare wegen. Werde mich bei Dir melden wenn ich vom Forsatamt die entsprechenden Karten bekommen habe. Ansonsten einfach blind drauf los....
Gruß Peter


----------



## Pan (21. September 2003)

...mitfahren!!! 

PS.: Hey, Silberrücken, meld´ Dich mal!!


----------



## tschuette (22. September 2003)

Bei der LGN http://www.lgn.de/ kannst Du eine Karte bestellen und sie in den Buchladen Deiner Nähe bringen lassen. Kostet 7 Euro.
Gruss


----------

